# Just a question on watering!!!



## Dsix7one (Nov 26, 2008)

My plants are 5weeks now and just put them in the flowering stage yesterday 12/12.ive been watering them with about a cup 200ml of water and nute mix at the fox farm recommended strength every morning since i stuck them from seed into 3 gallon containers and they have been flourishing everyday.then heard watering everyday is not good,so decided that i would try every other day,so didnt water yesterday and when i got up to water they looked sick!! leaves just drooping just no motivation like they usually look!so i'm freakin out guys what do u guys think???my temps are 85f and humidity is about 65% its been like that for the most part. go check out my grow journal...not sure how u attach the link.got pics since they were 2 weeks


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=351336#post351336


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

if they droop thats ok! just water when they start drooping some, water the entire contents of the container till some runs out the bottom then wait till they start to droop a lil bit...then repeat!

no worries mate!


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 26, 2008)

so do u think their in shock since i've been giving them 200ml everyday since i started,think they loved it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

theres nothing to fret...when plants get thirsty they droop....water more- less times.


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks alot!!


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 26, 2008)

also bring your humidity down too about 40/50 if you can,flowering dosnt like too much humidity


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

when the buds start forming nice i would then bring the humidity down, the growth you have now and for a few weeks wont mind it at all. bud rot can happen once those nuggets start becoming dense and the water cant evaporate out of them. i think your doing fine...goodluck brother!


----------



## Alistair (Nov 26, 2008)

Your plant is wilting because you didn't water it.  You're watering with only a cup of water a day and the plants drink it up quickly.  That's why you've been getting away with watering everyday.  You should water the whole pot thoroughly until you get a little runoff.  If you give only a little water, like you have been, the water remains on the surface.  However, the roots of your plants remain at the surface too.  You need to water thoroughly when you water, that way the roots follow the water to the bottom of the pot; the roots get deep and strong like that.  If you water thoroughly each time you water you won't be able to water them everyday.

Lower the humidity in your grow room.  Try to get it below 40 or 50% RH.


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks guys..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ...water more- less times.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

>



here here, i saturate my plants when i water, takes a while, but the 3 days between watering while im flowering is nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah  drench it good..and check the PH in the run off..Good luck


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 27, 2008)

well i watered them really good this morning and their lookin alot better!!! so i check the ph off the run off and adjust if i need too??? what should the run off ph be???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

6.3   to  6.8  and yes addjust accordingly...get some ph  up/down from Hydro store


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 27, 2008)

got my water adjusted right now to 6.3..so what ur saying is water the plant,get the run off water and make sure its still in that range???does the soil dramaticaly change the ph???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2008)

Not sure the soil..but has to do with salt build ups..Keeping the PH at neutral helps to prvent nute lock out..thats what i Know..lol..Im new to this as well..I just try and fallow instructions.and help when i can..  the best i can..And Im sure Ill be corrected if im wrong..just hold tight..lol


----------



## Dsix7one (Nov 27, 2008)

thx for taking the time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2008)

We are all here to help  and some as we learn..Thanks for growing..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 28, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 6.3 to 6.8 and yes addjust accordingly...get some ph up/down from Hydro store


 
So pool Ph + & - stuff is or isn't good to lower or raise the Ph?
I also use a Pool test.. 

Myself I use about 1 Tbsp or so of lemon Juice and that helps cut Ph down and the MJ smell,  and my Ph when comes out of tap is 7.0 and let that water sit for any lenght of time and the Ph goes high.
About a 1 Tbsp or little more brings it back down..

When using lemon Juice, u can have that lemon aroma on ur Buds!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2008)

yes i agree flying high with the lemmon..not sure about the buddds smelling of..mine all ready do smell of lemon..lol..iknow the home remandies but found that PH up/down is cheap!! for water..IMO  dont mater where you get it..Mine i got at pond store..but have seen at hydro..I say Hydro because it seems to be everywhere my friend..Thanks for growing..and how those toms doing?  did they fruit 4u?  thanks again my friend and Happy Hollidays  from me to you..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dsix7one (Dec 3, 2008)

ok guys got my water ph set at 6.5,but after i water my plants i test some of the run off its reading 6.0 or less should i set my water ph initially higher like around 7.0 or 7.2 and see if it drops in the range of 6.3 or 6.5...anybody out there whos tried doing this...what should i do kind of worried that the ph is really too acidy...please tell me what u guys think...later!!


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

Dsix7one said:
			
		

> ok guys got my water ph set at 6.5,but after i water my plants i test some of the run off its reading 6.0 or less should i set my water ph initially higher like around 7.0 or 7.2 and see if it drops in the range of 6.3 or 6.5...anybody out there whos tried doing this...what should i do kind of worried that the ph is really too acidy...please tell me what u guys think...later!!



ive never ph'd my runoff, i ph adjust my water (even when feeding) to about 6.2-6.4, Ive never had any problems so far. But yeah, your not going to do any harm by ph'ing the water to 7 and then seeing if the runoff increases, you really dont want to ph above 7, i believe it will effect the plants ability to uptake nutrients, but ive never watered with it that high so im not sure. If your not noticing any abnormal growth, then keep with 6.5. Hope that helps, im a newb too, but my first grow is going perfectly, check my journal, lemme know if i can help more. cya


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 3, 2008)

I fix my PH leval 6.8 before watering and comes out fine, even on the Other End drainage of the PH some times the water looks Brown like yea might not get a reading butyea do.
I also use a 6 way pool tester, but been thinking about something else to use that be Alot Easyer down the road..

Lemon Juice MmMM what a Aroma Smell when walking into the room  going to try grapefruit jucie and some other juice, that might lower the PH down.. Play while Growing..


----------



## Dsix7one (Dec 3, 2008)

yah..water is brown..i'm just worried about the drastic difference between the two readings from 6.5 to 5.8 or 6.0..anyway i'm going to play with it a little more ...thanks


----------

